

HP's Todd Bradley refutes webOS shutdown rumors - zeratwo
http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/29/hps-todd-bradley-refutes-webos-shutdown-rumors-final-destinati/

======
rbanffy
HP is an incredibly confusing company. The kind of company that makes you
wonder if there is someone in charge.

